# Unable to Overclock Amd 7730m on Ispiron 15 r se



## manu_saraswat (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone i am poting this thread because i have not been able to find a satisfactory result of this anywhere
my laptop- Inspiron 15r se 7520
               Operating System: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_rtm.120725-1247)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Inspiron 7520
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 03.72.24A07
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3972MB RAM
          Page File: 2261MB used, 2414MB available
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11

     so my point is that i am not able to overclock my graphic card with msi afterburner(the easiest method i khow) also the performance is way too low than i expected even the nvedia gt630 is playing the games like bf3, mw 2012 ,etc at better frames than my laptop
As far as i have had read that upgrading my graphic drivers to catalyst drivers 12.11 beta 11 can help,  but i am still unsure that some problem can come to my laptop

 thanks beforehand because i know that people here can certainly help me.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

1. What resolution and settings you play at? The games you mentioned need a lot of firepower to run maxed out at high resolution.
2. What are the processes running in the background? The RAM usage of 2.2 GB is rather high.
3. Its not recommended to overClock laptop at your own will like desktops. Over heating problems may happen.
4. For laptops use the driver available at laptop manufacturer website rather than latest drivers from AMD's site.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

radeon 7730 is way better than 630gt. still outperformed??? In fact my radeon 7670 gets outperformed by geforce 410m which is like intel hd 3000. I don't know what is wrong with ati. Anyways what error u getting in msi afterburner? have u enabled unofficial overclocking by setting the unofficialoverclocking value to 1 in msi afterburner.cfg? Or msi afterburner is showing clock and memory frequency as 0 after enabling overclocking? If it is then u have to start a game/app which is set to high performance in switchable graphics, let it open in background and then start msi afterburner.


----------

